# MY BEAUTIFUL BUTTERCUP



## SOOOSKA

It is with much sadness I must tell all of Buttercup's friends that he has crossed over to the Rainbow Bridge.

It was a decision I did not want to make but one I had to. I did not want my Beautiful Boy to suffer.

Mommie and Daddy will miss you forever.

All My Love

Mommie


----------



## slavetoabunny

Oh no Susan! My heart just dropped when I saw this. I'm so sorry. Binky free Buttercup. You were loved by many.


----------



## JadeIcing

My heart stopped when I saw the name. I am so sorry.


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Buttercup.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

I just saw your post on Facebook and tears came to my eyes.

Oh no. I'm so sorry for your loss. I had no idea he was ill.

Binky free you beautiful boy.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

So sorry Susan. :cry1:

Another mainstay that should live forever from the forum is gone. You know what is best and Buttercup can gracefully cross over to Rainbow Bridge to meet new friends waiting for him.

Binky Free Buttercup. ink iris:


----------



## Kipcha

He had a wonderful life. I'm sure you did what was best for him.

R.I.P Buttercup


----------



## gmas rabbit

Susan - I had no idea. Binky free Buttercup.


----------



## gmas rabbit

Cannot believe that it was just a few days ago that we were celebrating his 13th birthday. Oldest rabbit that I have ever known. What a little character.


----------



## CCWelch

So sorry for your loss. He will meet you at the bridge, I am sure of it. He was well loved.


----------



## Pipp

Oh no, I was hoping that sweet bunny was going to live forever. 

So sorry, Susan. 

But what a great run he had. Your love and care for him was awesome. 

:rip: Buttercup

:hug1 Susan

sas :sad:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Susan, we'd like to send out our condolences. It's never easy having to say goodbye. Rest in peace Buttercup, you had a good run and we'll all miss you little man. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Anaira

I'm so sorry Susan.  He was an amazing rabbit.


----------



## myheart

:bigtears:I don't have enough words to say how sorry I am for the loss of our little Buttercup. Such a shock and a surprise to see his name in the Rainbow Bridge.

Sending a million hugs your way, Susan. :hug:I hope you are able to heal remembering all of the good times you had with him.

Binky Free at The Bridge, little Buttercup. :rainbow: :bunnyangel2:

myheart


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

I was shocked when I saw this. I am all teary eyed now. SO SO SO SORRY for your loss Susan. Buttercup was so beautiful. Binky free you very special boy.


----------



## Koumyou_69

I am shocked to see this and vary sad, i am sorry for your lose and if there is anything I can do to help you don't hesitate to ask -hugs-
Binky free buttercup!
All the angel buns will be waiting for you


----------



## MILU

I'm sorry for your loss... May Buttercup rest in peace and be very happy in bunny heaven!!


----------



## Happi Bun

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Buttercup. 
You are such a dedicated mom, I know he lived a wonderful life in your care. 

Binky free pretty boy ink iris:


----------



## naturestee

Oh no! I can't believe he's gone! Of all rabbits, he really seemed like he would keep going forever. Binky free, you awesome little man.


----------



## LuvaBun

:bigtears:I'm so sorry Susan. I couldn't reply to this straight away, and I'm still crying now. I can't believe our little boy has left us.

Buttercup was such an awesome bunny, always looking adorable. You took such great care of him and gave him a wonderful life - a long and happy life at that.

Buttercup, you were so loved by so many. You hold a very special place on this Forum, and we'll never, ever forget you. God Bless, little man. Look after your Mom and your brothers and sisters.

:sad: Jan


----------



## MiniLopHop

Susan, I am so sorry for your loss. Buttercup was a truly special bunny. We will all miss him greatly.

Bink free little man.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Oh Noooo I'm so sorry to hear about Buttercup. Binky Free and we'll see you at the bridge someday!


----------



## tonyshuman

I am so sorry. I know you did the right thing. He had such a long and rich life with you. Few bunnies are blessed with the long life and love he had. Binky free, Buttercup.


----------



## Haley

Susan, 

I saw your post on Facebook today and, being that I was gone for the weekend, was shocked to hear our sweet boy had passed. I know you just celebrated his 13th Birthday, and I shed a lot of tearsofhappinessthat day for you both that you were able to know one another for so many years. I know he was a blessing to you and brought you so much joy. Likewise, you treated him like an absolute prince. He was the only bunny I have ever met that was treated as kingly as I treated my Basil. And no bunny deserved it more than Buttercup.

I remember bringing you Winston and Vega and getting to meet Buttercup. I fell in love with him instantly. His sweetness and charming attitude reminded me so much of my Basil. Do you remember how he jumped up in my lap and started licking me? He pulled at my pantlegs and at my heartstrings  If I could have taken him home with me I would have. He was truly one of the most special boys in the whole world.

I have to believe that even though the life he had here with you was amazing, he is in an even more amazing place now. I hope that my Basil, Max and Biggie Max were there to greet him. 

I know how painfulit is tolose your heart bunny and what you are going through. I keep asking Mike if this pain is going to get any easier, because I still feel like my heart was ripped out of my chest and it's been a little over a year since I lost Basil and about half that since I lost Max. It still hurts so much when I think of how much I misstheir sweet faces, but I am starting to be able to smile morewhen I think of allthe happymemories.

You are in my thoughts and prayers. He was a one in a million bunny and will be so missed.

*hugs* 

Haley, Tumnus, Lucy & Hazel ray:


----------



## Haley

I started thinking about myvisit to see you, Susan, and found Winston and Vega's travel blog. I cant believe that was September, 2007 when I visited so almost 4 years ago. Here's what I wrote about your sweet boy back then:

"And Buttercup is just awesome! He has the living room downstairs all to himself and no cage or pen. He is so funny- he's 9 but acts just like a baby. He comes up to smell your feet when you sit on the couch and tugs at your socks until you pet him. He also licked my hand when I was petting him! How many bunnies do that to a complete stranger? He's seriously a one in a million special bunny"









ray:Rest in peace, little prince.


----------



## jujub793

Oh man! I was so saddened to see Buttercuo has crossed the bridge, i never saw that one coming, I thought it was so awesome you had a bunny for so long and it's testament of the great care he had. Hugs to you Susan :hug: RIP Buttercup


----------



## Yield

oh no... i wasn't expecting your buttercup when i clicked this, and it made my heart skip a beat :c i'm so sorry.. 

rest in peace sweet little buttercup <3 you lived a long and good life.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Susan, I am SO sorry! RIP beautiful Buttercup, you will be missed by many! I'm glad you got to have one last wonderful birthday.


----------



## Bunny parents

Dear Susan. I just saw your thread.  I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm speechless now  RIP, Buttercup.

Hugs for you, Susan. Be strong. 
Take care.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

So very sorry for your guys loss. My heart breaks for you.

:rip: Buttercup.


----------



## SOOOSKA

I want to thank everyone for the kind words at this very difficult time. I will at a later date write back to all of you, it's just to fresh right now.

Elaine I think our conversation on Friday evening really helped me with the choice I had to make. Thank you for that.

I honestly had hoped that when it was Buttercup's time to go to the Rainbow Bridge he would go on his own. I am so thankful that I was there with him. It is the worst thing I have ever had to do but the right choice for my Baby. He knew thatI loved him as I was telling him as he was drifting off to the Rainbow Bridge. It was so peaceful for both of us.

I miss him terribly he truely was and always will be my Heart Bunny. I love all my Buns but he will always have that little special place in my heart.

Thanks again

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

I picked up my Baby Buttercup's ashes yesterday. Very emotional. 

I have to do it again next weekend for Jackie. This is the very difficult part of having pets. I must keep thinking of all the joy they have given me and I have given them.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## happysaz133

Sorry for your loss, Buttercup was beautiful.


----------



## HoneyPot

Susan. I haven't been on the forum for quite some time and the place I hate checking most is this forum. I come in here with my eyes half closed hoping that I don't see anyone or any-bun that I care for... and here you are. Twice. 

No lie - just this week I was telling someone about you and buttercup - that you had this wonderful bun that had just turned 13. He was so special and I'm heartbroken for you. Losing a heart bun is ... well, there aren't a whole lot of words for it. 

I'm not sure of the details, but it sounds like you made the decision that it was his time - which I imagine is probably harder in a different way than them passing quickly when we're unaware. 

When I found out Misty had her tumor and there was nothing I could do - I also knew I would have to make that decision for her at some point and it was killing me. She passed before I had to choose for her, and although that was no less hard (it's all loss in the end), I can't imagine what that was like for you.

Lots of love being sent your way. 

Nadia


----------



## Tuckerbunnies

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss 

Bink free forever at the Bridge Buttercup xx


----------



## SOOOSKA

It's been 2 weeks since you went to the Rainbow Bridge my Beautiful Buttercup. 

I miss seeing your Beautiful face every day,I miss your kisses too. I think our Daisy misses you too. She will lay in the area your cage use to be in.

Go play with your sister Jackie and romp through those fields.

I love you forever.

Till we meet again

Love 

Mommie:big kiss:


----------



## Tuckerbunnies

Thinking of you and sending...






xxxxxxx


----------



## LuvaBun

We miss you, Buttercup. I love you, little man 






Jan


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh Susan, I just signed in to go to my blog and noticed Buttercup's name listed under your ID as one of your 'Bridge Bunnies'. Apologies for such a late reply; I frequent the boards not nearly enough, and even less so all of the threads and blogs. My condolences are terribly late...but like everyone else, I too was shocked. I guess we all thought that magnificent boy would live forever. Guess we all hoped he would.  And I didn't realize that Jackie decided to join him on his final journey. 

I don't need to say that Buttercup had a wonderful life; we all know that from your blog and updates. My heart is breaking for you right now, as I imagine how hard that decision must have been for you. Your little man was one of the truly special ones, I think everyone who met him in your blog felt that, and he will be dearly missed.

May we all be blessed with a rabbit as special as Buttercup in our lives some day, and may all bunnies be blessed with as wonderful a life as he and Jackie had.

Binky free, Buttercup and Jackie. :bigtears:


----------



## Sweetie

Susan: I am so sorry you lost Buttercup. I know your pain as I have lost a rabbit recently. Prince went to the bridge on August 31st.

I hope that you find peace in the memories that you have of sweet Buttercup.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so very sorry, Buttercup was such a special bun. Like Bassetluv said I know this is very late, but I am so sorry. I hope your doing ok.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Two months ago today My Beautiful Buttercup took his journey the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

I think of him everyday and all the love he gave me over the past 13 years. He truly was one of a kind. Because he was such a cuddly, kissy, sweet, adorable bunny i have more in my life now. 

Buttercup will always be my Heart :heartbeat:Bunny.

Till we meet again.

All my love

Mommie:big kiss:


----------



## Tuckerbunnies

Thinking of you Today




xxx


----------



## gmas rabbit

Hugs from Benjamin and I. They never leave your heart.


----------



## LuvaBun

I miss that little boy so much

Jan


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:hug: I am really dreading the day too--our little Coal is 13 now and is really starting to slow down. Th real consolation is all the wonderful memories and love we've been given. Hang in there.


----------



## Bun Slave

I am so sorry, you are in my thoughts and it sounds like Buttercup was a wonderful companion to you.


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SOOOSKA

It's been four months today that my Beautiful Buttercup left me for the Rainbow Bridge.

I miss him terribly. He was my first bunny, heshowed me so much Love. It is because of his Lovely personality that Ihave the love for Bunnies.

He is always in my thoughts.

I know he is watching over me and my buns. He is also the King Bunny waiting at the Rainbow Bridge Gate for all the bunnies. 

Buttercup go give Jackie, Skittles and Benjamin a Kiss:big kiss: from me.

Love You

Mommieurplepansy:ink iris:


----------

